# Behringer 1124 vs 1100P



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi...can anyone tell me if I just got "shafted"? I ordered and purchased the Behringer DSP-1124 on ebay and was sent a 1100P...I paid $76 w/ shipping ($18). My main purpose was to work on my sub w/it. I understand that the 1100P is discontinued. I guess my question is, will this 1100P do the job stated above and was I ripped off? I am trying to not explode and call ebay and paypal about this but am trying to determine if I can use this without any real functional loss-there was no instructions or software w/the unit (don't know if there should have been software). I am in the process of purchasing the necessary components to use w/REW for my sub-woofer and this unit above (supposedly, 1124) was the first in a line of components and parts that I was ordering-not a very good start! I would appreciate any input about whether this 1100P is worth keeping and using in place of the 1124 which should have been sent in the first place! I also use the Audyssey EQ XT for cal. my main speakers.

Thanks for any assistance.
Bob.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Did you get shafted? Yes and no. The 1100 will do everything the 1124 will do, so you're good there. If you got shafted it's on the price. Typically 1100 gets lower prices than the 1124. For instance, I just last week sold one of each on eBay; the 1124 got $52.50 and the 1100 got $33. (I checked, you weren't my buyer - *whew!* )

What did the pictures on the auction site look like? If you could clearly see "1100" on the top panel, you might not have a claim. If not, I think I'd protest. In my experience eBay is very responsive to complaints about items delivered that are not what the seller represented.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Your best bet is to contact the seller and make your objection know. Be sure you read the listing to make sure it's not on you. A negative rep can ruin a store so they will usually rectify the situation however they can. It might have been an honest mistake, so I'd give them a chance to make it right.


----------



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Did you get shafted? Yes and no. The 1100 will do everything the 1124 will do, so you're good there. If you got shafted it's on the price. Typically 1100 gets lower prices than the 1124. For instance, I just last week sold one of each on eBay; the 1124 got $52.50 and the 1100 got $33. (I checked, you weren't my buyer - *whew!* )
> 
> What did the pictures on the auction site look like? If you could clearly see "1100" on the top panel, you might not have a claim. If not, I think I'd protest. In my experience eBay is very responsive to complaints about items delivered that are not what the seller represented.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response Wayne. I am afraid that I didn't look quite that close :gulp: I guess that I'll learn the hard way, but I will learn! I can live w/ a little waste of money if the product works as stated. Where does the 20bit vs. 24bit come in to play between the 2 units? Other than the money, do you think I'll be ok trying to tame my SW? I do not want to have to deal w/shipping everything back and forth, but I 'DEFINITELY" will notify ebay and paypal about this guy! By the way, I did email him and am trying to give him the benefit of the doubt and will wait and see what he has to say...

Thank you for the assistance Wayne.
Bob


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

It's should be fine. I'd try to get 20 bucks back and call it even. In reality it will cover a sub just fine.


----------



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> Your best bet is to contact the seller and make your objection know. Be sure you read the listing to make sure it's not on you. A negative rep can ruin a store so they will usually rectify the situation however they can. It might have been an honest mistake, so I'd give them a chance to make it right.


lsiberian, thanks for responding. I did notify the seller about the screw-up and am waiting to hear back. I definitely read the listings and even quoted them above exactly from the email notification that the product was being shipped. I'll let my anger dissipate about this for now and see if it wasn't just an inadvertent mistake.

Thank you for the advice.
Bob


----------

